# Chiken Salad and other Salad Recipes



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am posting a bunch of recipes. Some are IBS friendly and some you might need to delete an ingredient or two to make them IBS friendly. Some you can perhaps cook for your family.Molded Chicken SaladServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 envelope (1 tablespoon) unflavored gelatin1/4 cup onion juice1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of chicken soup, undiluted1/2 cup chopped celery1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressingSoften gelatin in onion juice. Heat soup; add softened gelatin to soup and stir until dissolved. Chill until slightly thickened. Fold in chicken, celery and mayonnaise or salad dressing. Pour into salad mold. Chill until firm. Unmold; serve on crisp salad greens.Hot Chicken SaladServes 43 chicken breasts2 teaspoons salt2 tablespoons oil1 can (1 lb., 4 oz.) unsweetened pineapple chunks, drained -- reserve juice1 tablespoon lemon juice1-1/2 cups chopped celery1 can (8-1/4 oz.) water chestnuts, drained, sliced2 tablespoons chopped pimiento1 package (1-1/4 oz.) chicken gravy mix1 package (3 oz.) cream cheese1/3 cup toasted slivered almondsPull skin and bones from chicken and cut in bite-size chunks. Sprinkle salt on chicken and fry in oil in fry pan at medium heat for 15 minutes. Add pineapple juice and lemon juice and cook 15 minutes longer stirring at intervals. Add celery, pineapple chunks, water chestnuts and pimiento. Heat thoroughly. Make gravy according to directions on package. Add cream cheese to gravy, stir until blended and add to chicken mixture. Sprinkle almonds on top.Tangy Chicken SaladServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1/2 teaspoon salt1/4 cup chopped celery1 hard boiled egg, chopped1 tablespoon sweet pickle relish1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressingMix all ingredients. Serve on crisp lettuce.French Dressing Chicken SaladServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1/2 cup finely chopped celery1/4 cup French dressing1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepperMix all ingredients and serve on lettuce.Fruited Chicken SaladServes 63 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 cup chopped celery1 can (11 oz.) mandarin orange segments, drained1 can (13-1/4 oz.) pineapple tidbits, drained1/2 cup chopped English walnuts1/2 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon ground marjoram3/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressingCombine all ingredients and chill.Chicken Spring SaladServes 6-83 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 package (10 oz.) raw spinach, washed and drained with stems removed and torn into small pieces1/8 teaspoon garlic salt3 teaspoons chopped chives1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1 teaspoon sugar3/4 cup chopped pecans2 apples, chopped1/2 cup oil1/4 cup red wine vinegarCombine all ingredients and toss lightly.Blackened Salmon Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. house dressing3 oz. blackened salmon1/4 oz. balsamic vinegar3 ea. orange slices3 ea. red pepper 1/2 oz. crispy capers1 sprig parsleyToss mixed greens in dressing.Place in large pasta bowl.Arrange orange slices on rim of plate with julienne of red pepper on each orange slice.Scatter crispy capers on rim of plate.Place salmon on top.Sprinkle with balsamic vinegar.Garnish with parsley. London Broil Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. blue cheese dressing4 oz. rare London broil, sliced1 oz. blue cheese crumbles2 ea. tomato wedges2 ea. black olives2 spears asparagus1/2 oz. onion tangle1/2 oz. red pepper1/4 oz. cracked black pepper1 sprig rosemary1 ea. lemon wheel1 sprig parsleyToss greens with dressing.Place on large oval.Sprinkle with blue cheese.Lay slices of rare meat over salad.Sprinkle with cracked black pepper.Mound julienne of red pepper on center of meat.Place asparagus stalks around meat at right end of plate.Garnish with two tomato wedges, two asparagus tips, tangle of onion, two black olives, rosemary sprig, parsley sprig and lemon wheel.Oyster Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. Caesar dressing5 oz. onion rings6 ea. yearling oysters, fried2 oz. diced bacon5 ea. tomato wedges2 oz. blue cheese1 oz. scallions, chopped1 ea. lemon wheel1 ea. sprig parsleyToss greens with dressing.Place in large pasta bowl.Sprinkle with blue cheese across top.Place tomatoes on top to form a star.Place oysters on crown of salad.Sprinkle bacon and scallion on top.Make a ring around the rim of bowl with the onion rings.Garnish with lemon wheel and parsley.Bay Shrimp Salad6 oz. spinach5 oz. linguine, cooked4 oz. peanut dressing2 oz. bay shrimp5 ea. cucumber slice1/2 oz. red pepper, chopped1 sprig parsleyPlace spinach in large pasta bowl.Toss linguini and bay shrimp with peanut dressing, place on top of spinach making sure shrimp is on top.Make a star with cucumber slices, garnishing with chopped red pepper.Garnish with parsley sprig.Mediterranean Style Salad3 oz. spinach5 oz. penne, cooked3 oz. beans6 ea. kalamata olives10 ea. tomato, diced6 ea. cucumber, diced6 ea. red onion, diced4 oz. house dressing1 ea. hard-boiled egg, chopped1 oz. prosciutto, chopped1 oz. Parmesan cheese1/4 oz. basilPinch of salt & Pepper1 sprig parsley1 sprig rosemaryMake a bed in large pasta bowl with spinach.Toss penne, beans, tomatoes, cucumbers and onion with house dressing.Mount mixture in center of bowl and sprinkle with salt & Pepper.Sprinkle olives, chopped eggs, prosciutto, Parmesan and basil over mixture.Garnish with parsley and rosemary.Rockfish Salad 5 oz. spinach2 oz. mustard dressing6 oz. vegetable mix3 ea. tomato wedges3 hard cooked eggs halves3-3 oz. Cajun style rockfish wedges1/4 oz. chopped mintToss spinach and vegetable mix with dressing.Place in large pasta bowl.Place rockfish on salad to form a pinwheel.In each wedge near rim place a tomato wedge and 1/2 of egg.Sprinkle chopped mint on rockfish.Rockfish breaded with panko, chopped pecans, Cajun spice, and then fried.Greek Chicken Salad1/2 head chopped romaine hearts3 oz. diced cucumber3 oz. diced tomato2 oz. diced red onion2 oz. feta, crumbled8 ea. kalamata olives1/2 oz. red wine vinegar1-1/2 oz. extra virgin olive oil4 oz. grilled chicken1 sprig ea. rosemary/parsley1 oz. herb mixChop romaine and place in large pasta bowl.Sprinkle liberally with oil and vinegar.Arrange cucumber, onions, tomatoes in thirds on top of lettuce.Sprinkle feta and kalamata olives over the top of salad.Baste chicken in herb mix and olive oil, mix, then slice on a hard bias.Arrange in rosette style on top of salad.Drizzle with vinegar and olive oil.Sprinkle with herb mix.Caesar Salad with Chicken1/2 head chopped romaine hearts4 oz. grilled chicken breast2 oz. Caesar dressing2 oz. romano cheese7-9 ea. croutons1 ea. lemon wheel1 sprig parsleyToss romaine in bowl, coating well with dressing.Carefully lay on large oval, keeping romaine facing in same direction.Sprinkle with romano and croutons.On hard bias thinly slice chicken, shingling across whole salad, covering grill marks.Garnish with lemon wheel and parsley.Chicken Pear Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. house dressing1/2 ea. pear3 oz. grilled chicken breast1-1/2 oz. blue cheese1/2 oz. candied walnuts1/2 oz. roasted red pepper1/4 oz. balsamic vinegarToss mixed greens with 1 oz. chopped pear, candied walnuts and chicken, cut lengthwise and sliced on hard bias, in house dressing.Place on large pasta bowl.Wedge remaining pear and make a star effect.Sprinkle with blue cheese and balsamic vinegar.Scatter red pepper julienne.Cobb Salad1/4 head iceberg lettuce, chopped2 oz. 1000 Island Dressing3 oz. blue cheese2 oz. avocado3 oz. diced tomato2 oz. diced, cooked bacon3 oz. diced, cooked turkey2 oz. hard cooked egg1 sprig parsleyToss chopped iceberg with dressing and mound in large pasta bowl.Run lines across the salad, starting with avocado, blue cheese, tomato, bacon, turkey and egg.Garnish with sprig of parsley.Note: Size of dice is important. All should be the same 1/2 inch square.Oriental Chicken Salad3 oz. shredded red cabbage8 oz. vegetable mix5 oz. cooked linguini7-8 ea. cucumber slices4 oz. grilled chicken breast7 ea. snow peas1/2 oz. pickled ginger1/4 oz. roasted red pepper, small dicedLight sprinkle of black sesame seeds3 stalks scallions4 oz. peanut dressingRice wine vinegarSugarSesame oilSalad oilSoy sauceHoneyPlace cucumber slices in vinegar mixture (see below).Line inside rim of large pasta bowl with shredded cabbage.Toss vegetable mix, snow peas and linguini with peanut dressing and mound in center of bowl.Cut chicken on hard bias and thinly slice.Place chicken half way around the mound of vegetables.Pull cucumber slices out of vinegar mixture and continue around vegetables to complete the circle.Sprinkle diced red pepper and sesame seeds over cucumber.Lightly baste chicken (see below).Top with ginger and chopped scallion.Finish with row of stalks of scallions (like chopsticks)Vinegar for Cucumbers: 2 parts rice wine vinegar, 1 part water, 1 packet sugar.Baste for Chicken: 2 parts sesame oil, 1 part salad oil, 1 part water, 1 part soy sauce, 1 oz. honey.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------

